

ShowHN: Duuble, the Connected Diary - liu3hao
http://duuble.com/about/

======
ses
When trying to register I got....

Notice: Undefined index: DLoginToken in
/home/duubleco/public_html/core/users.php on line 31

Notice: Undefined offset: 1 in /home/duubleco/public_html/core/users.php on
line 55

Sorry sounds like you'll need to do some debugging. Interesting concept
though, enough to make me want to sign up!

~~~
liu3hao
Opps, thanks for telling us, we have changed it and it should be working now.
Glad that you liked the concept!

